# Setting Wi-Fi at home to access broadband



## jackal_79 (May 5, 2013)

Hi, i have a BSNL broadband at home. Iam using teracom "Type -B2 ADSL 2 + CPE/Router ADSL Basic-2" modem /router currently. This is kept on my upper room.I would like to purchase a Wi-Fi router and access this broadband connection downstairs. Is it possible? If so which is the right VFM Wifi router for this?I would decide based on your inputs.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 5, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Hi, i have a BSNL broadband at home. Iam using teracom "Type -B2 ADSL 2 + CPE/Router ADSL Basic-2" modem /router currently. This is kept on my upper room.I would like to purchase a Wi-Fi router and access this broadband connection downstairs. Is it possible? If so which is the right VFM Wifi router for this?I would decide based on your inputs.



TP-LINK w8951nd   this is a single-antenna router so i recommend you but the double-antenna model of this router(I don't remember the name,But Tenida has bought  it,he also wrote a review on it so  you can PM him)


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 6, 2013)

iBall Baton. i setup one of those to my friend's house.
can't say how good it is but just giving you an option


----------



## jackal_79 (May 6, 2013)

Can somebody please share the models and where I can get it online?. (FK) preferably.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2013)

best adsl wifi modem for ~2000 but flipkart is way overpriced so get it locally or from primeabgb:
TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------



## jackal_79 (May 20, 2013)

Hi,
  I have found following wireless modem/router on FK.Please suggest the most cost effective one for my purpose. I need to share my existing BSNL broadband through Wi-Fi. My existing config already attached above.

*www.flipkart.com/routers/compare?i...T9AGHDZE6HM,RTRDGGQ754BDWH7U,RTRD7HN3BBE7G9YT


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2013)

i already answered this.if you have money to spend you can get 8968 which has a usb port & also supports 3g usb modems.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i already answered this.if you have money to spend you can get 8968 which has a usb port & also supports 3g usb modems.


8961 sounds good.I actually wanted to reduce cost and saw 8951.Do you know what is the difference between both? .Comparison only showed difference in wireless speed. Is there any other difference?. 
                Also, if iam buying either of them do i have to replace my existing BSNL modem or can i connect the wireless modem to BSNL modem and use it like a wireless hotspot for my laptop and mobile? Please suggest.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2013)

price difference between 8951 & 8961 is not much & 8961 has 2 antennas which means better range so for long term future use 8961 is recommended.there is no point in connecting 2 modems not to mention doing it will need you to have some good knowledge of networking & configuring modems.just use tp-link & keep bsnl as a backup/testing option.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> price difference between 8951 & 8961 is not much & 8961 has 2 antennas which means better range so for long term future use 8961 is recommended.there is no point in connecting 2 modems not to mention doing it will need you to have some good knowledge of networking & configuring modems.just use tp-link & keep bsnl as a backup/testing option.



So, 8961, it is.!


----------



## papul1993 (May 21, 2013)

You can also use current modem and connect to a non ADSL supporting routers that come with USB port. Better if the router also supports ddwrt. You can then attach a pen drive to the router and downloads torrents directly there.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 21, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> You can also use current modem and connect to a non ADSL supporting routers that come with USB port. Better if the router also supports ddwrt. You can then attach a pen drive to the router and downloads torrents directly there.



My objective is to have a WiFi at home so that I can use my existing BB connectivity anywhere at home.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 21, 2013)

^^You may go on through this: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/166599-how-convert-normal-bsnl-broadband-modem-wi-fi.html*


----------



## papul1993 (May 22, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> My objective is to have a WiFi at home so that I can use my existing BB connectivity anywhere at home.



I know. If you get routers with WiFi support and usb, you can download torrents straight to pen drive and also use dongles. But be sure to check specifications before buying. Make sure it supports these features, if you do choose to buy something like this.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 23, 2013)

@jackal_79,did you succeed in the setup?
I mean could you run a *wifi hotspot* at your home?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 23, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> @jackal_79,did you succeed in the setup?
> I mean could you run a *wifi hotspot* at your home?



I have not purchased a WiFi router yet as 8961 is available but cannot be delivered at my location status on fk. I need to search on eBay and if available, buy this week. Will let you know soon.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 25, 2013)

Good News! FK has changed status to can be delivered at my location and have also reduced the price by 300 Rs/-. So ordered it as soon as i saw it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 25, 2013)

Best of LUCK,mate!
Post comments about your experience(feedback) with wifi hotspot setting up at Home.


----------



## BhargavJ (May 25, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> best adsl wifi modem for ~2000 but flipkart is way overpriced so get it locally or from primeabgb:
> TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS



The modem you've mentioned has two stalks, I have the same one with only one stalk. What does the extra stalk do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2013)

more antennas means usually more coverage & stronger signal.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 1, 2013)

Today I installed my newly received Tp-link 8961d Wi-Fi modem/router. Configuring internet was a bit difficult and took some time. But after googling I got some help and was able to make it work. I tested the Wi-Fi and found it covers every room in my home. 
            Packaging and delivery from fk was as usual excellent. Speed on WiFi when I checked was good and felt like I was working on wired.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 2, 2013)

^^Congrats! mate + Good Luck!


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the help!.


----------

